# Creating massive VPN!! - school project



## craigwhiteside (Mar 26, 2008)

ey guys , i need to do a project for ICT A level, and thought of creating a massive VPN (Virtual Private Network), i am going to research on the amount of users a VPN can take, and to see if its feasible to create a "second internet", based on my results.. 

i would like to see how this goes, maybe some people will test out making websites on the VPN , test its hits.

i will probably set up some sort of DNS server that will assign domain addresses to your pc's

i would like as many people as possible to join up 

i am open to new idea's, so please tell me


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 26, 2008)

comeon people....

its just a project/experiment


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 26, 2008)

me?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll join. If you can get it working.


----------



## FR@NK (Mar 26, 2008)

This is interesting....please explain some more. Is this gunna be hardware or software based VPN?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 26, 2008)

lol, yes everyone.

i would suggest that you have a good firewall, etc.
all the general precautions for joining a network


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 26, 2008)

it wil be primarily software based, sitting on top of the internet.

i will eventually hire a server so that people will freely be able to connect.

but until then i am looking for a very high performance application (hamachi doesnt cut it)


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 26, 2008)

I think you should do some more research in what DNS is. A DNS server doesn't assign domain names. It converts DNS names (ie domain names) to IP's. 
ie you visit google.com, your computer asks the DNS server for google.com's IP and the DNS server returns the IP.

As for the maximum amount of VPN users on a server, as far as I know Windows servers have no limit. Also, you don't "make a website on a VPN". The website simply runs on the server, the server just allows connections from the VPN connection. By default it is set to do so.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 26, 2008)

seeing as the general term for a global infrastructure network (internet), was only named after around 75,000 people using it globally.
you can see that from a logical standpoint, that this too can be achieved with the correct handling


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 26, 2008)

if you guys have any suggestions, thoughts, etc. that would be great


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 26, 2008)

i may run some sort of unix variant, that can achieve the same thing.
if not, then just a peer to peer vpn.

in the future, when it gets rolling, i will introduce some sort of network management system (including vpn)


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 26, 2008)

the concept is there, i just need support for my project


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 26, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> i may run some sort of unix variant, that can achieve the same thing.
> if not, then just a peer to peer vpn.
> 
> in the future, when it gets rolling, i will introduce some sort of network management system (including vpn)



When it gets rolling... Things only roll when they are useful. If they is no use for it people won't use it. 
Also, why Unix? Windows server can set it up in under 5min. (literally)


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 26, 2008)

im looking for idea's banjoman, this is a project for MY A level ICT class

as i said earlier, i MAY run a unix system....


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 26, 2008)

it doesnt have to be useful, all it does is to see if it is feasible to create a reasonably large network of computers on the basis of using standard resources.
that way i can extrapolate, and i can see whether or not it is indeed possible


----------



## MaxEnergy (Mar 26, 2008)

Do I get to learn something from this if I join?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 26, 2008)

you probably will, you will learn how the vpn works with clients to create a network, and how it manages that network.
i will from my results, be able to find out if it is indeed possible to create another "internet", that is build on top of the real internet, using mearly standard software, and possibly hardware.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 26, 2008)

I might join in, I'm interested to see the results


----------



## MaxEnergy (Mar 26, 2008)

You do realize that there already is another network faster than anything that an average person, has even heard of that is I think 100Gbs   already in use by the government.
Im all in


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 26, 2008)

i am looking for any suggestions on the software used to create the network.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 26, 2008)

stay away from ham-a-cheese


----------



## MaxEnergy (Mar 26, 2008)

I think you did good by dumping the problem OS. If you look at all the OSes from win 1.1 to Win XP you notice that nothing much changes except the GUI and some special features. But also as each version comes along ssystem services go up.  This all translates into latencys. Who knows you may even have to use a time gate for certain users at certain times because there systems drag.


----------



## Evil_Genius (Mar 26, 2008)

How far along are you in the planning?
Decided on authentication scheme yet?

More to the point, why? I mean past your interest in learning what will the hypothetical point of the VPN be?


----------



## MaxEnergy (Mar 26, 2008)

this shows you a general understanding of what I was trying to tell about the 100Gb/s thing.
As of 2 years ago its been in service http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/Xplore/login.jsp?url=/iel4/50/16299/00754785.pdf?arnumber=754785#


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 26, 2008)

nothing much apart from having a second internet, possibly not bound to the rules of public networking.

i have only had this idea as i do the CCNA, and i take ICT A lvl, i needed to think of a project for ICT, and this interconnects my two courses.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 26, 2008)

the 100GB/s simulation is not what i am wishing to do, as this deals with the bandwidth of a network, rather than the load of the vpn connection and connectivity, which i am exploring and researching


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 26, 2008)

Craig, if this doesn't lead you to become the guy who invents public terrabit connections, you are no longer my friend


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 26, 2008)

i would see the use of a global vpn, as the current internet is extremely bound down by rules and laws, and prehibits use of research on particular fields of study, this way people will be able to carry out research rather than having to go through the legality of it.

this kind of enables researchers the freedom to carry out experiments, that they could only do on a private network, but didnt have enough clients to successfully validate their limited amount of data.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 26, 2008)

see how this can be used?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2008)

linux + ipsec is the way you want to go.

check if your institution has an ieee account:
http://csdl2.computer.org/persagen/...12/00/0912toc.xml&DOI=10.1109/LCN.2000.891094

cisco has some good vpn hardware that will scale as far as you need


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> i would see the use of a global vpn, as the current internet is extremely bound down by rules and laws, and prehibits use of research on particular fields of study, this way people will be able to carry out research rather than having to go through the legality of it.



vpn uses the same transfer channels as normal IP. you do something illegal, isps will just nullroute your packets. vpn also means all data will go through a central host resulting in all kinds of latency/bandwidth drawbacks


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2008)

for testing you could set up a three box vpn with the vpn router in the middle and see how cpu/memory/io scales with traffic load / encryption protocols


----------



## mrbudgie (Mar 27, 2008)

isnt hamachi kind of similar to this


----------



## Ehstii (Mar 27, 2008)

mrbudgie said:


> isnt hamachi kind of similar to this



the free version of hamichi only allows certain number of people to connect to the network.

to get a bigger allowance you need to pay, and hes looking for something he can use completely for free with no limits


----------



## MaxEnergy (Mar 28, 2008)

Here are some http://compnetworking.about.com/od/vpn/tp/vpnsoftwarefree.htm


----------

